# Modbus TCP/IP



## Torst017 (28 Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

zur Zeit beschäftigt mich das Thema Modbus / Modbus TCPIP. Ich möchte damit eine Twido (später vllt. auch größere Steuerungen von Schneider Electric) steuern (Zustände auslesen bzw. das Programm starten usw). Hab dazu schon einiges gelesen, schaffe es aber nicht die Twido auszulesen. Will meinen Rechner als Master nutzen und die Twido als Slave. Hat jemand von euch ein Beispielprogramm?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## o_prang (28 Juni 2011)

Hi,

wie willste das anstellen?
Ein Programm selbst schreiben?

Wenn es Dir erst mal nur um den Test der Modbus-Verbindung geht, würde ich Dir empfehlen, das Programm "Modbus Poll" zu laden.
Es ist ein Modbus Master, mit dem Du auf die Twido drauf kannst.

So kannst Du auf jeden Fall schon mal die Modbus Geschichte testen.


----------



## Mobi (28 Juni 2011)

Also ich kenn das als Server-Client-Server.
Dabei ist die Steuerung der Server, der die Daten bereitstellt. Und in deinem Fall wäre dann der PC der Client.
Mit Schneider hab ich noch nichts gemacht. Hab nur mit Phoenix bzgl. Modbus schon was gemacht.


----------



## Torst017 (29 Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,

danke für die Antworten und den Link.
Ja, ich möchte, wie Mobi geschrieben hat, einen Server-Client-Server mit Modbus als Protokoll nutzen. 
Momentan will ich einfach testen, was mir die Twido über Modbus schickt und wie ich die MW parametrieren muss. Ich möchte gern die Zustände der I/O's lesen bzw über den PC an die Twido schreiben. 

Habt vielen Dank für die Hilfe 

Bis bald.


----------



## Mobi (29 Juni 2011)

Sorry, dass sollte Server-Client-Prinzip heißen. 

Um die I/O's zu lesen und zu schreiben brauchst du:
- Read Discrete Inputs (fc2)
- Write Single Coil (fc5)
- Write Multiple Coils (fc15)


----------



## Torst017 (29 Juni 2011)

Hi Mobi,

stimmt, du hast Recht :-D, habs garnicht gesehen. 
Danke für den Hinweis mit den I/O's, werd es heut, denk ich, gleich mal testen. Hab mir ModbusPoll heruntergeladen und mal sehen ob das so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle . 

Vielen Dank nochmals für die schnelle Hilfe.

Bis bald.


----------

